# Pepper Mill from Dave's Monkeypod



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)

I just LOVE Monkeypod. Turns, sands, drills, and finishes so easily. And it's gorgeous wood.



 



 



 



 



Thanks Dave for the beautiful wood, I'll be back for more.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 14, 2012)

Never mind the wood, that is a nice turning. Wicked cool design.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

Golly- Kevin -you are on a tear with the pepper mills. This one -you really got the shape and the piece of wood perfect- beautiful wood and execution.........


----------



## DKMD (Oct 14, 2012)

I think this is my favorite one yet!

I'm assuming this wood was still on the wet side... Any worries about movement goofing things up?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2012)

_ Dude - that's hot !!! The placement of the sapwood is what kicks it over the top for me. Very Very nice! You nailed it !
Scott_


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I think this is my favorite one yet!
> 
> I'm assuming this wood was still on the wet side... Any worries about movement goofing things up?


No. It has been kd


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 14, 2012)

Now that is progress for one week. Thas is a thing of beauty. Great design and nicely worked with the color and figure of the wood. An allround A+


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Now that is progress for one week. Thas is a thing of beauty. Great design and nicely worked with the color and figure of the wood. An allround A+



Thanks Vern. That means a lot coming from you. Your mills are always top notch. 

:thanx:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2012)

super nice kevin awsome wood ----duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2012)

The wood is very nice, but I like the shape of this one very much. Smooth and graceful. Gradual curves with symmetry.


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful peppermill! I'm not familiar with monkeypod wood, but from what I see here, I'll have to keep my eyes open for it. I really like the clean lines in this shape. I struggle with alot of peppermill shapes, as there's only a few designs that most apply a variant of, but the one that typically has universal appeal is the clean lines like this. Well done, very well done!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

That's beautiful Kevin, and lovely wood. Just a thought out of curiosity: what size square blank did you start out with, to turn this? Someone gave me a peppermill mechanism and when I get around to trying it, it will be my first one. Just curious because you often mention wanting 4" blanks for peppermills. Did this one start out that way?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbS said:


> That's beautiful Kevin, and lovely wood. Just a thought out of curiosity: what size square blank did you start out with, to turn this? Someone gave me a peppermill mechanism and when I get around to trying it, it will be my first one. Just curious because you often mention wanting 4" blanks for peppermills. Did this one start out that way?



Barb, not sure I've ever asked for a 4" blanks unless I was planning on turning a 36" long mill.  3" is plenty big enough and even down to 2.5" will work, though 2 3/4" should really be your minimum because a 2 1/2" blanks will not allow you to do some of the more classic looking shapes. My 17" Chechen mill is only 1 5/16" wide at it's neck, with a 1 1/16" hole through that. Your hole better be perfectly centered! 

I prefer a 3" blank for 10"+ mills because it allows me to do anything with the shape. This one started out as a 3" blank, and although in the pics the top looks wider it is not. The top now measures 2 3/4" and the bottom is 2 7/8" and it's 11 15/16" tall (not counting the knob). Can't wait to see your first pepper mill - I know it will be as elegant as all your work.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 15, 2012)

Barb, I would have to agree with Kevin on the elegance of your work. I too look forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for your confidence in me! One thing I'm wondering is, I have a Jet mini with no bed extension, and a short-bed bowl lathe with about a 16" long reach. Wondering how I'm going to drill out the center of a peppermill for a 12" mechanism. An alernative is to build a square jig for my floor drill press and put a bit extender on the forstner? I don't have one of those, but suppose I can get one. I just can't see putting a drill chuck and bit in my short bed lathes. Argh. Problems. Maybe I'll have to buy a bed extension for the mini. And build its support. No, a full new cabinet under it. This seems very complicated.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Thanks for your confidence in me! One thing I'm wondering is, I have a Jet mini with no bed extension, and a short-bed bowl lathe with about a 16" long reach. Wondering how I'm going to drill out the center of a peppermill for a 12" mechanism. An alernative is to build a square jig for my floor drill press and put a bit extender on the forstner? I don't have one of those, but suppose I can get one. I just can't see putting a drill chuck and bit in my short bed lathes. Argh. Problems. Maybe I'll have to buy a bed extension for the mini. And build its support. No, a full new cabinet under it. This seems very complicated.


I use a drill press. I turn on a lathe similar to yours so drilling on a lathe does not work for me.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

Barb, IMO the bed extension is the best route. Because when you drill it on the lathe, you automatically have the hole centered whereas when you transfer it to the drill press you have room for error. the bed extension opens up a lot of other projects for you also.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great Kevin! You've made a lot of great progress over your past few peppermills. Looking forward to seeing more as you progress.

I'm about to start on a peppermill campaign myself, got to make some mass produced for christmas gifts!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Looks great Kevin! You've made a lot of great progress over your past few peppermills. Looking forward to seeing more as you progress.
> 
> I'm about to start on a peppermill campaign myself, got to make some mass produced for christmas gifts!



That's what these are for Matt. It's funny that everyone seems to think I am new at making pepper mills. I started with the more classic shapes months ago but just did not take any pictures (so it didn't happen). Now once i started experimenting and asking for input everyone thinks I have "evolved" but all I'm doing is not experimenting any more. 

At least for now.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Thanks for your confidence in me! One thing I'm wondering is, I have a Jet mini with no bed extension, and a short-bed bowl lathe with about a 16" long reach. Wondering how I'm going to drill out the center of a peppermill for a 12" mechanism. An alernative is to build a square jig for my floor drill press and put a bit extender on the forstner? I don't have one of those, but suppose I can get one. I just can't see putting a drill chuck and bit in my short bed lathes. Argh. Problems. Maybe I'll have to buy a bed extension for the mini. And build its support. No, a full new cabinet under it. This seems very complicated.



Depending on the kit you choose and where you make the joint, you may be fine drilling on either lathe. I've made mostly 8 and 10 inch mills with the joint about 1/3 from the end of the mill... That means the lower portion of the mill is about 7" long on the 10 incher. You can also flip the blank and drill from both ends. I do use a bit extender for the taller mills, but it doesn't have to be a long extension. 

Looking forward to seeing what you make!


----------

